# eth0 not loading on boot

## leftbas

Hey, folks. Got a recent problem that I instigated.

I tried to switch to using one of the built-in ethernet ports on my new motherboard (my brain is fried at the moment, so don't ask me the brand right now), but even the live CD won't recognize it. So I went back to my old card. The good news is that the old card works fine. The bad news is that it won't load on boot up, so I have to modprobe it after I log on, then I make sure it loads (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start), and then I have my network back. But I've also tried (several times) to

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

and that seems to complete with no errors. But the very next time I boot, I can see the boot text go by with an error saying the card is not found.

What did I do wrong this time:?: 

PS: the card is an 8139too...that much I have committed to memory.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leftbas,

Add 

```
8139too
```

to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (if you use a 2.6 kernel) to have the module loaded at boot.

Post your lspci output (emerge pciutils) so we can identify you on board NIC(s).

----------

## leftbas

Thanks, Neddy...I knew there was something I was missing. That's what I get for trying to work without the docs.  :Embarassed: 

I'll post that output this evening when I get home.

----------

## leftbas

Ok, Neddy...here's the output of lspci you asked for:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 SM/4x AGP 4x

0000:02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Unknown device 0013:6003 (rev 01)

0000:02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

As you can see, it seems to be using the Marvell chipset. Is there anything I ought to know about this chipset and Linux?

--Chris

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leftbas,

I would give the  *Quote:*   

> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support 

 a shot.

The module is called sk98lin if you want to try 

```
modprobe sk98lin
```

to see if its built.

If you get an error, configure it as a module under 

 *Quote:*   

> Networking support -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit).

 

Then do 

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

and try the modprobe again.

If ifconfig shows a new ethN, you are in business. It will not be configured at this stage though

----------

